# I’ll never be the same....



## fyrfytr310 (Apr 8, 2019)

I, like most of us, have taken literally hundreds upon hundreds of tests.  I’ve taken AP exams, Journeyman licensing tests, college finals, the FE and even personality tests (haha!) and none have had such a visceral effect as that cruel devil last Friday.

Lord, may the mercy of your light open a path to a reality where I don’t have to do that again......


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2019)

It does definitely suck the 2nd time around- I am glad I don’t know what the third time around feels like...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 8, 2019)

I do remember the PE being the most mentally draining day of my life. Mrs Dex took me out to dinner after she picked me up and I was absolutely numb for the rest of the weekend. The beer I had with dinner that night was the best tasting drink I can remember despite being a Coors Light...


----------



## Mercy (Apr 11, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> I, like most of us, have taken literally hundreds upon hundreds of tests.  I’ve taken AP exams, Journeyman licensing tests, college finals, the FE and even personality tests (haha!) and none have had such a visceral effect as that cruel devil last Friday.
> 
> Lord, may the mercy of your light open a path to a reality where I don’t have to do that again......


I hear you, I was exhausted about halfway through PM session. I kept thinking, I really hope I don’t have to go through this BS again.


----------



## ThisTestisKillingMe (Apr 22, 2019)

This April was my third round, and it was brutal....Here's hoping none of us have to relive that experience.


----------



## Tjonesy18 (Apr 22, 2019)

Sat through the test three times.....None of which was more fun than the last. Hopefully this is the last one.


----------



## drewwu (May 14, 2019)

I've been there. This is my third time taking it and I found out that I did not pass again.

I actually ended up purchasing the EET prep course for PE Civil Transportation and found out that I got the same amount of questions right for the previous two tests.

I'm a very poor test taker but I really thought I did much better the last time around.

Guess I have to press on and try again in October.


----------



## WickedYetCivil (May 14, 2019)

drewwu said:


> I've been there. This is my third time taking it and I found out that I did not pass again.
> 
> I actually ended up purchasing the EET prep course for PE Civil Transportation and found out that I got the same amount of questions right for the previous two tests.
> 
> ...


Yeah found out today my 2nd attempt was not successful. I am also not a strong test taker. I am sure I fell for a few tricks.

I took SoPE first try and depth material wasn’t enough so caved and took the free repeat of SoPE for morning review and the EET depth for structural. My score did improve but not enough.

I’m going to sit again in Oct and I just plan on working on my speed of solving problems, one of my biggest weaknesses. Stay strong!


----------



## drewwu (May 14, 2019)

WickedYetCivil said:


> Yeah found out today my 2nd attempt was not successful. I am also not a strong test taker. I am sure I fell for a few tricks.
> 
> I took SoPE first try and depth material wasn’t enough so caved and took the free repeat of SoPE for morning review and the EET depth for structural. My score did improve but not enough.
> 
> I’m going to sit again in Oct and I just plan on working on my speed of solving problems, one of my biggest weaknesses. Stay strong!


I'm with you! Keep your head up!


----------



## Austincivil (May 14, 2019)

WickedYetCivil said:


> tests.
> ﻿﻿
> I'm a very poor test taker but I really thought I did much better the last time around.
> 
> Guess I have to press on and try again in October.


I thought we could only give it three times in a four year period


----------



## Austincivil (May 14, 2019)

drewwu said:


> I've been there. This is my third time taking it and I found out that I did not pass again.
> 
> I actually ended up purchasing the EET prep course for PE Civil Transportation and found out that I got the same amount of questions right for the previous two tests.
> 
> ...


I thought we were only allowed three tries in a four year period


----------



## drewwu (May 15, 2019)

Austincivil said:


> I thought we were only allowed three tries in a four year period


Oh, I did not take them consecutively. It's been every two years due to personal circumstances.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Jun 18, 2019)

4 times and painful every single time. WRE isn't easier, it's just I wasn't prepared for the previous three test and since they switched the HCM manuals before my 4th time. I switched over to something I do at my new job.


----------



## jperry1221 (Jun 19, 2019)

That's a great feeling when you finally see that green "Pass".  I passed on my 2nd attempt last April taking Transportation, but it took me 4 attempts to pass the FE.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jun 19, 2019)

@Fisherman504

Congratulations!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jun 25, 2019)

@Fisherman504 Congrats on passing. I see you're from my neck of the woods (I'm from New Orleans.) How would you compare the New Orleans location to the Baton Rouge location. I took it in New Orleans at the Pontchartrain Center, but I heard that the setup isn't as good as Baton Rouge. Thoughts?


----------



## Fisherman504 (Jun 26, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> @Fisherman504 Congrats on passing. I see you're from my neck of the woods (I'm from New Orleans.) How would you compare the New Orleans location to the Baton Rouge location. I took it in New Orleans at the Pontchartrain Center, but I heard that the setup isn't as good as Baton Rouge. Thoughts?


I did take it at both sites and I highly recommend the Baton Rouge site. Lapels fed us twice there during lunch (dirty rice), last cycle when I passed they didn't though. The New Orleans testing center waiting was tiring (seems like they were new to this). It looped around into the warehouse loading dock. There were no chairs or comfortable area to sit during lunch. The Baton Rouge site had comfortable chairs and a lot of rooms and hideaway spots so you can bring your mental state back together after the morning session. There's a Lake/Pond to look at during lunch too. Parking is also better at the BR site. In Nola, they tried to stuff as many people as they can in this one big room with low ceilings. The one in Baton Rouge is at the Pennington research center on Perkins and it's so comfortable with the tall ceilings and sound proof material on the walls. I think there were also 4 different rooms and the tables were so spread out at the Baton Rouge site that I was able to lay all my books on the ground facing up. New Orleans just stuffed us in a room like 70lbs of crawfish in a 50 gallon stock pot.


----------

